# Cannot export using CorelDRAW X4



## brandon57 (Mar 25, 2009)

Ive created something on CorelDRAW X4 and now for some reason the export button and few others are grayed out and cannot be used, and export is one of them and i need it to be functionable. Any help here?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

What are you trying to export? if the file is of a type that Corel can't export then the command will be grayed out. 
Was this a trial version of Corel? some functionality is disabled after 30 days for the trial versions (have heard of some having problems after purchasing). If it came installed on your comp it is most likely a trial.
Please don't take offense but is it a legit (read: paid for) version? - if it isn't we can't help you here.


----------

